# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Popple: A Free 18th Century Cartography Brush Set for Fantasy Maps

## KMAlexander

Hey everyone. Today Im excited to announce the release of Popple, my ninth free cartography brush set for Photoshop (and GIMP). This set is wonderfully original and based on Henry Popples 1746 map of the British Empire in the colonies. Its quickly become a favorite of mine. As with all my brushes, these are free to use for personal or commercial work.

As always, let me know what you think. Id love to see what you make, and please feel free to share this anywhere appropriate.

*You can read more about Popple and download the set over on my blog.
*
Detailed example:


Some of the symbols:


Popple in use:

----------


## KMAlexander

Not totally sure where to post this, so I'm bumping this thread to share it here.

Going forward *all my brushes are CC0—No Attribution Required.* Have at 'em.

----------


## GodofMoxie

Beautiful brushes really wanted to do a 1800s style map for a novel idea I have and these would be perfect.

Also, your other brushes are amazing!

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks a bunch!  :Very Happy:

----------


## TheDwarf

Wow, this is amazing. Thanks for sharing, I will try use them on the next map I make.

Cheers man!

----------


## KMAlexander

You're very welcome. I'd love to see whatever you end up making.  :Very Happy:  Good luck!

----------


## Sapiento

Excellent brushes!

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks, this is still one of my favorite sets.  :Smile:

----------

